

EBay to allow Bitcoin payments through Paypal - markmassie
http://recode.net/2014/09/08/ebay-payments-unit-braintree-to-let-merchants-accept-bitcoin/

======
dailen
Ummm according to the article that title is NOT what's being proposed

